# Galaxy



## galaxy (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi folks
Anything & everything to do with wildcamping is for us! Why pay 4 it when it can be free - but we still respect the environment etc, etc.
We have been working as wardens on independent campsites for 7 years & bought a camper last year. We travel in the 4 months over winter, wildcamped last year, backpacked before that.
Anyone out there live in Som/Devon/C'wall & know for w-c spots ??


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard Galaxy, you will find out whatever you want answered on here!!!   There are a few of us based down in that area so it shouldn't be too long waiting for your info.    JIM


----------



## lenny (Sep 27, 2008)

Hiya,Galaxy,youre both welcome to the site,hope you enjoy your wildcamping adventure.
I,ve got a question for you already, saying as you are campsite wardens...Why is it that some residential sites can only be occupied for 8 months of the year, and some for 11 months of the year?, also do the same rules apply in Scotland?


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 27, 2008)

*Campsite opening variations*

I might be able to throw some light on this one Lenny i am told because sites have apply to their local council for a licence the council will usually only grant a licence to cover the period March/Octotober although dependent on the tourist industry for example in the Lake District there are some sites open all year.The site where i went last weekend Stanwix Park at Silloth has a 12 month licence,Lowther Park at Penrith is open March/November several of the large commercial static holiday parks allow the caravan owners to visit during the daytime but they are not supposed to stay overnight out of season doubtless people do though can't blame themAndy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 28, 2008)

hi galaxy welcome you say you are camp wardens and then travel outa season brill, that would be just up our street. so you may be getting some questions from me. cannot help with down south wild camp spots


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome galaxy keep in touch a  great crowd on here
dont be shy

weez


----------



## wildman (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the site, plenty of places to stop in the area, but most only one night at a time, longer stays would soon be noticed and the dreaded notices would go up. Local council always have a list of travellers sites which must be provided by law, never tried them myself.



lenny said:


> Hiya,Galaxy,youre both welcome to the site,hope you enjoy your wildcamping adventure.
> I,ve got a question for you already, saying as you are campsite wardens...Why is it that some residential sites can only be occupied for 8 months of the year, and some for 11 months of the year?, also do the same rules apply in Scotland?


Sites have a fixed season to rest the grass, and allow wardens to get away, owner wardened site usually stay open longer because they don't have wages to pay in the quiet season.


----------



## galaxy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice to meet a fellow traveller from Devon! We have found a few places for 1 nighter stops too but don't want to muck things up by using them for too long - we're from Somerset where things are more laid back - dosn't seem like you can get away with much round here!! Didn't know about the required council list, Shall investigate but wonder about maybe conflict of interests on the traveller/site front. (have to keep the hol. money coming in!)


----------



## galaxy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Lenny  (hey I like this chat its great)
Yeah as Messenger says it depends on the length of time of the license the site holds. The big commercial sites that we never use (!!) usually have a 11 month residential one but any site that caters for seasonal pitches will allow owners to b there march - oct. which gets around the 28 days  on 1 pitch rule.if youre prepared to pay for the 8 months. The real no argue way around?  Get a job as a Warden!!  { independent sites of course not Clubs. }  Not sure about Scotland - suspect it might be different


----------

